# Play Hopper recodings back on Wally?



## fmaclean1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it possible to download programs recorded on my Hopper to a hard drive, then attach that hard drive to a Wally in our motorhome, and watch the recorded programs? Thank Much.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

From what I have read the answer is no. But it would be nice if we could.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A table of EHD compatibility between dish devices been posted here (include by myself).

OK, reposting here &#8230;
View attachment 29276


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is too bad that Dish did not make the ViP DVR data recordings compatible with the ViP non-DVR (411/211/Wally).

If the DVRs could just read the data from the 211/Wally without reformatting it would have been nice.


----------



## fmaclean1 (Oct 6, 2007)

P Smith said:


> A table of EHD compatibility between dish devices been posted here (include by myself).
> 
> OK, reposting here &#8230;
> View attachment 29276


Thank you very much for posting the compatibility chart, most helpful.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> It is too bad that Dish did not make the ViP DVR data recordings compatible with the ViP non-DVR (411/211/Wally).
> 
> If the DVRs could just read the data from the 211/Wally without reformatting it would have been nice.


I did lengthily explanation a difference of HDD purpose in each family ..
Again: EHD for ViP vs SYSTEM disk for 211


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Now if you have a Hopper w/Sling / Hopper3, you could use a PC orone of several clients to stream from the Hopper to the other TV.


----------

